# Stopping drinking and beating my PR’s in the gym



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

I’m going to use this as a journal to hopefully stop drinking and beat my PR lifts. I’m not botherd about how I look, it’s just to help me, to stop drinking and get me beating my PR lifts. To make things interesting though I’ll talk a little about the lifting. My beats were 180kg bench, 240kg for both deadlift and squat. This was without steroids although I have used tbol if I remember no longer than a week those lifts were before. Now we are talking about 130kg Bench, 200kg deadlift (I’m okay with the deadlift to be honest but I still need to do a lot better, and probably 140kg squat. I do t train hardly anymore, my heart is still there to go gym I just don’t do anything though. I can’t say I’m training tomorrow but I can say I’m definitely not drinking tomorrow which means next day I’d rather die than not train. I’ll post my daily diet and training exercises. Iv been drinking today so might not happen tomorrow but like I say I can definitely say I am not drinking tomorrow which will mean I write it down on Saturday. Piss takes and tips are welcome 🤗


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Puts up thread about not drinking whilst drinking, lol... best of luck with it mate


----------



## Restless83 (Aug 14, 2020)

Day at a time pal,best of luck going forward


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Put in the work mate and you'll get back to your lifts and more. I'll be keeping an eye on your journal. 180kg bench is one hell of a bench natty or enhanced. 

P.s. if you don't stay off the drink and get back into the training I'll be sending hard man Steve down to sort you out


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

PaulNe said:


> Put in the work mate and you'll get back to your lifts and more. I'll be keeping an eye on your journal. 180kg bench is one hell of a bench natty or enhanced.
> 
> P.s. if you don't stay off the drink and get back into the training I'll be sending hard man Steve down to sort you out


I will be keeping my ass on the bench next time I bench that. That’s my goal, maybe to do more but I don’t know because of in terms of injuries to really do that 180kg plus I feel it’s on the extreme side which means bad injuries


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

Well done


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Good luck mate I won't have a drink tomorrow either


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Good luck Jackoffblades - Really hope it goes well and this journal runs for some time. Will follow


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

DRKE said:


> Good luck Jackoffblades - Really hope it goes well and this journal runs for some time. Will follow


Thanks I’m hoping it wil run through some time I intend to keep it that way anyway


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Good man , happy to see you trying to make change . I will be following . We will all be here to keep you motivated mate


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

So I guess one start lmao Iv orderd a takeaway to try and get much food in me as I can to be sober as Iv already drank god awful amounts to get through work and train tomorrow night. I very much doubt but can only be hopeful. Training probably will start on sat


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Double chicken burger and garlic pizza


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Jackoffblades said:


> Double chicken burger and garlic pizza


got my cheat Sunday evening , cannot come quick enough . So what sort of calories will you be hitting for your come back mate . Mostly carbs I am guessing due to you being a power lifter?


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

gymaddict1986 said:


> got my cheat Sunday evening , cannot come quick enough . So what sort of calories will you be hitting for your come back mate . Mostly carbs I am guessing due to you being a power lifter?


Cheat meals are a god send when your alcoholic there diffence of blacking out or not. I feel 3000 is far to few, being slim isn’t a priority. Although I don’t want be to fat (stomach sticking out further than chest) I feel for me it’s going to br 3600 calories a day where I can get a good starting (I work hard Amazon so says it all) then I’ll hit the weights hard afterwards. Feel like that will get me back on point. But to be my best, those best lifts, looking at atleast 4000 calories. FYI I got my best lifts eating far to much 6000 calories a day, not going that way anymore. It’s going to be hard, it’s going to be a journey and it’s going to start tomorrow, like even if I doo oh t train I won’t be drinking that’s that which is going to do me well in me objective


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

gymaddict1986 said:


> got my cheat Sunday evening , cannot come quick enough . So what sort of calories will you be hitting for your come back mate . Mostly carbs I am guessing due to you being a power lifter?


Right your answer to mostly carbs. No I tend to do more better recovery when it’s more protein 300g at MAX I know it’s obscured but I’m only going of experience. Mostly going if lean turkey mince. Dann love carbs. Dropping the shit for Iv been eat doughnuts etc going to be hard at first but then I get turned off by them in the end I would imagine. Never liked junk food when I was training anyway


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

If you spend a little extra time to make your food tatse good, you don't need shit food.
Home made burgers and chips, pasta bakes, home made chili's, chicken fajitas..... You'll save money too.

I don't really give a **** about taste for most part so I can't drink 200grams of cream of rice, or 300 grams of. Jasmin rice with a bit of low kcal tikka sauce no problem.
I might get a chicken shish kebab or asda fresh made pizza like once every 6 weeks


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Cronus said:


> If you spend a little extra time to make your food tatse good, you don't need shit food.
> Home made burgers and chips, pasta bakes, home made chili's, chicken fajitas..... You'll save money too.
> 
> I don't really give a **** about taste for most part so I can't drink 200grams of cream of rice, or 300 grams of. Jasmin rice with a bit of low kcal tikka sauce no problem.
> I might get a chicken shish kebab or asda fresh made pizza like once every 6 weeks


I’m with you once I’ll be training properly ( I say properly as Iv always tried at least through my alcoholism) Ince I do it properly I’ll be back thinking that training mode where I only see food as maths, nutrition, recovery that’s it to me


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

The fact is I think my life will depend on it right now. Or alcohol will get me thats that at my early 30s


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

…


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Jackoffblades said:


> Right your answer to mostly carbs. No I tend to do more better recovery when it’s more protein 300g at MAX I know it’s obscured but I’m only going of experience. Mostly going if lean turkey mince. Dann love carbs. Dropping the shit for Iv been eat doughnuts etc going to be hard at first but then I get turned off by them in the end I would imagine. Never liked junk food when I was training anyway


sounds sensible to me mate and better for recovery , I don’t tend to eat much junk on a bulk I tend to dislike it the same as you do , due to the amount of good food I am eating , I only crave shit while cutting personally .


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

Jackoffblades said:


> This is me at my best, the best picture I have. I’m not the biggest or strongest but regardless that was me at my best and that’s that. It’s the only way I can be sober is to beat that. During this point I was also lost in alcohol but it did not consume me I still had some sober life in me and I’m proud
> View attachment 212184


You look great there lad. Should be all the motivation you need to knock the drink on the head 

But if you want another reason…. I promise I’ll come round and knock you on the head if ya don’t stop drinking

And that’s the last thing anyone wants init


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

gymaddict1986 said:


> sounds sensible to me mate and better for recovery , I don’t tend to eat much junk on a bulk I tend to dislike it the same as you do , due to the amount of good food I am eating , I only crave shit while cutting personally .


Even in a bulk seeet food junk I’m turned off by it it’s only recently a year or 2 Iv been turned on by it but from experience once I in the midst of my training nutrition is nothing but numbers to me


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

DarkKnight said:


> You look great there lad. Should be all the motivation you need to knock the drink on the head
> 
> But if you want another reason…. I promise I’ll come round and knock you on the head if ya don’t stop drinking
> 
> And that’s the last thing anyone wants init


Thanks mate. Well come and try it when Iv kicked the drink lol haha


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Jackoffblades said:


> Even in a bulk seeet food junk I’m turned off by it it’s only recently a year or 2 Iv been turned on by it but from experience once I in the midst of my training nutrition is nothing but numbers to me


That’s the mentality to have , will get you places . I don’t eat for taste either , all I see is calories lol. Same shit day in day out for years on end . So much easier for my self that way , means I don’t have to count every dam meal out if it isn’t set . Just up and lower calories as I need . Good luck anyway I am sure you will do fine , you seem to be in a good mind set . Be back to where you was in no time


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

gymaddict1986 said:


> That’s the mentality to have , will get you places . I don’t eat for taste either , all I see is calories lol. Same shit day in day out for years on end . So much easier for my self that way , means I don’t have to count every dam meal out if it isn’t set . Just up and lower calories as I need . Good luck anyway I am sure you will do fine , you seem to be in a good mind set . Be back to where you was in no time


You talk in a strong mind set. That’s how I love it. Glad you support me as it’s what I need to be sober and strong


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

You can do it pal!


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Jackoffblades said:


> You talk in a strong mind set. That’s how I love it. Glad you support me as it’s what I need to be sober and strong


Yeah I get told that , a little to strong at times , just love what I do . No problem I am all about seeing people make positive changes , it’s a difficult thing to do ,been in your shoes many moons ago .so I know how it feels . It will get easier in time mate , longer you resist . But you have made the first steps , support is what you need absolutely . It’s good you set up a journal , will keep you motivated .


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

gymaddict1986 said:


> Yeah I get told that , a little to strong at times , just love what I do . No problem I am all about seeing people make positive changes , it’s a difficult thing to do ,been in your shoes many moons ago .so I know how it feels . It will get easier in time mate , longer you resist . But you have made the first steps , support is what you need absolutely . It’s good you set up a journal , will keep you motivated .


Yes I agree with what you said love strong headednes that’s how I was . It’s going to start tomorrow. Im going to be hungover tomorrow so don’t tomorrow expect much as will need to recover from It. Food and lots of water is what I say, but bySaturday??????? If i can get of work of work early then I’ll train in a ****ing gym, if I can’t get it early, oh well thank you covid Iv got 220kg plus worth of weights in a tiny room
to play with. Bench squats everything


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

You not consider AA meetings? I don't see the shame in it and could only see it actually positively helping you stay on the straight and narrow


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Cronus said:


> You not consider AA meetings? I don't see the shame in it and could only see it actually positively helping you stay on the straight and narrow


Yes I have been to one they were very religious for my liking but I will not rule it out. I will definitely give it another try though


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Come and train with me in cosmos I'll keep you off the drink


----------



## thisismyhobby (Aug 20, 2016)

Day 1 of the journal he’s getting shit faced and ordering takeaway, and everyone’s patting him on the back lmao 

fvcking brilliant site this, never change ukmuscle


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Simon90 said:


> Come and train with me in cosmos I'll keep you off the drink


I actually do try and get to there but even though we live in same city it’s still hard to get there if you don’t drive. Pm me mate and I’ll be happy within tue till Thursday. I’m. Sure I’ll get there some how lol it’s not that far


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Jackoffblades said:


> Yes I have been to one they were very religious for my liking but I will not rule it out. I will definitely give it another try though


Maybe try a few see if you can find a group you click with.

My dad was a very heavy alcoholic. I tried so hard to make him stop, even though for the most part it felt like it was a choir to visit him. I tried to make him go with me to meetings, pool club, restaurants etc... he was just too far gone and he died at 56. I think part was because he felt like he lost too much and perhaps wanted to go, but that's what depression will do to you. 

We all have similar shit to deal with in life, but the moment I start feeling sorry for myself I'll give @DarkKnight a call to give me a good shake. There are people in the world that dont have a place to live, food to feed their children, suffer abuse, torture, rape, illnesses, trafficking and god only knows what else on a daily basis that are still doing whatever they can to do survive. Even just going to Thailand and seeing how long people there work and how little they have was an eye opener. 

All of us here should be nothing but grateful for the things we have, things are not nearly as bad when you put it into true perspective. Unfortunately things like social media and narcissitic, self involved [email protected] make it seem like everyone but you is living their best life


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

thisismyhobby said:


> Day 1 of the journal he’s getting shit faced and ordering takeaway, and everyone’s patting him on the back lmao
> 
> fvcking brilliant site this, never change ukmuscle


Haha exactly but….. my only option is to goi into work. I actually need to see if Iv kept my job actually. Do t you ever ****ing judge me
(Favourite line of a song which is one of my favourite bands) takeaway will help me it really will


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Cronus said:


> Maybe try a few see if you can find a group you click with.
> 
> My dad was a very heavy alcoholic. I tried so hard to make him stop, even though for the most part it felt like it was a choir to visit him. I tried to make him go with me to meetings, pool club, restaurants etc... he was just too far gone and he died at 56. I think part was because he felt like he lost too much and perhaps wanted to go, but that's what depression will do to you.
> 
> ...


 it’s motivating. Such a shame you dad went the way way he did. I feel like it’s way you succumb to this poisen you deal with it’s consequences. When your a drunk you don’t see it, ypu don’t see your death a all, you’ll see what’s best for your family but you won’t see your early grave that’s one thing you won’t see. I feel when when you said you tried for him to stop. I’m sorry. You can inbox me anytime for anything. When your a drunk you don’t see your death your to far gone to understand. The meaning that it is it’s gone and forging not family love nothing will replace that bottle. It’s nothing more than mind control


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Jackoffblades said:


> Haha exactly but….. my only option is to goi into work. I actually need to see if Iv kept my job actually. Do t you ever ****ing judge me
> (Favourite line of a song which is one of my favourite bands) takeaway will help me it really will


That’s what intend


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Jackoffblades said:


> That’s what intend


That’s how drunk I am. You see that one went against myself ****ing self. I saw this comment and thought he’s so unthoughtfull. Yet it’s me it’s ****ing me Myself


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Jackoffblades said:


> That’s how drunk I am. You see that one went against myself ****ing self. I saw this comment and thought he’s so unthoughtfull. Yet it’s me it’s ****ing me Myself


i didn’t actually realise you were pissed mate lol , hope you keep to all this tomorrow


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

right Iv ran out of alcohol this time is bad. My takeaway has come some time ago or do I order more alcohol or do wat my ducking g ( AKA wait to eat my ****ing takeaway). Suffer with the consequences of going to work tomorrow is no more. We are done sober and lifts starts tomorrow we there that means starting training tomorrow


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Wether I don’t start my training. I will be be sober tbough through out the day . Which **** off I wish detsttoy the weights in Saturday


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Okay time time to eat


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

gymaddict1986 said:


> i didn’t actually realise you were pissed mate lol , hope you keep to all this tomorrow


2 bottles of 750lm of vodka. Well it as I won’t be drinking tomorrow, which means I’ll destroying on Saturday


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Right from experience I know we are not in work we arnt. So i need to ring now or ring tomorrow before my shift. I need to ring now basically. We will a lot of sleep tonight if that’s the case . Which could mean I could traiiiii oh shit no it’s coming yeah !!!!! You dig? Ah forfeit yous ain’t hip enough. Basically all hell could kick of for to tomorrow but i doubt it, I just Nerva day off andd day Ida d no drinking to do that


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

Jackoffblades said:


> Right from experience I know we are not in work we arnt. So i need to ring now or ring tomorrow before my shift. I need to ring now basically. We will a lot of sleep tonight if that’s the case . Which could mean I could traiiiii oh shit no it’s coming yeah !!!!! You dig? Ah forfeit yous ain’t hip enough. Basically all hell could kick of for to tomorrow but i doubt it, I just Nerva day off andd day Ida d no drinking to do that


You better be in that gym today, you little ****.

Stop pissing around wasting that strength of yours!


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Kill Kcal said:


> You better be in that gym today, you little ****.
> 
> Stop pissing around wasting that strength of yours!


Not going to happen no point at all. It’s going to be tomorrow. I’ll be going home early at work and can have a few hours sleep when I get in and see if I can train tonight


----------



## Nitsuj (Nov 5, 2021)

You should be careful starting lifting again after such a long lay off and the alcohol consumption. Why not follow a decent diet and add some cardio in there.
I was 110kg last year when I was drinking and eating crappy food. Now I’m around 89kg lean with insane cardio so I feel this is a good place to start bulking without excessive fat gain.

Good luck and I hope you can abstain from alcohol.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Probably in the top 5% strength wise on this site full of heavy gear users while natty maybe even higher 
And too busy getting pissed and wanking to trannies


----------



## Nitsuj (Nov 5, 2021)

Jackoffblades said:


> 2 bottles of 750lm of vodka. Well it as I won’t be drinking tomorrow, which means I’ll destroying on Saturday


Honestly mate that’s a lot of alcohol. You need to get sober first. Your heart must be under an enormous strain from alcohol consumption and junk food.


----------



## BigPinkShrimp (Aug 29, 2021)

Hi mate, been reading through these posts. I dunno how to say it but please get ya head back in it and sort yourself out.
I know it’s easier said than done and even though I don’t know you it’s quite saddening to read through.
I’ve had my battles with alcohol and august last year I stopped completely untill the new year and it crept back in. Now I’ve finally been able to get to grips with it, I can have a few drinks with a meal or whatever but I do t have that compulsion which I have always had before of finishing work and stopping off at the co op to buy a load of cans or a couple of bottles of Prosecco n stuff.

Do any reading or audiobooks? There’s a book/audiobook called drink by professor David nutt who is absolutely ****ing incredible! His book isn’t to make anyone stop drinking but it opens your eyes and helps you make informed choices. Like anything in life we do it’s pros VS cons and his book really helped me to make better choices. It’s well worth a read/listen though!

You can’t function 100% in anything when you’ve been drinking. Even when you feel fine the next day your not giving 100% and it’s a shame to waste your life for something which ultimately doesn’t bring pleasure. 

Do you want a short term fix or long term reward? 

If you ever wanna just chat and shoot the shit or whatever just drop me a message. Hope you can get it together again soon man 💪


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Can’t eat really just managed to eat a chicken and bacon sandwich struggling to swollow because my nerves are shot and I’m shaking from to much drink and only around 3 hours of sleep. Had to be up at 5am for work. Got 2 boiled eggs left I can’t bring myself to eat them, I can drink the milk though. Going home early to and can’t wait to get home and sleep


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

Have you tried contacting Drinkline?

0300 123 1110 

It's the national alcohol help line, you really need to seek help even although you may not want to, speaking to someone over the phone rather than race to face is usually an easier start for most people.


----------



## BigPinkShrimp (Aug 29, 2021)

Tonysco said:


> Have you tried contacting Drinkline?
> 
> 0300 123 1110
> 
> It's the national alcohol help line, you really need to seek help even although you may not want to, speaking to someone over the phone rather than race to face is usually an easier start for most people.


i agree, I think because alcohol is so intertwined with our culture a lot of people overlook the issues it causes.
If I told people at work at the weekend I snorted a couple of grams of Mcat they would be disgusted but if I said I got pissed all weekend they wouldn’t bat an eye lid.


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

BigPinkShrimp said:


> i agree, I think because alcohol is so intertwined with our culture a lot of people overlook the issues it causes.
> If I told people at work at the weekend I snorted a couple of grams of Mcat they would be disgusted but if I said I got pissed all weekend they wouldn’t bat an eye lid.


Jesus, MCAT now that is a blast from the past.

You wouldn't need to tell anyone on Monday that you had been on it all weekend, as you'd ****ing stink of it


----------



## BigPinkShrimp (Aug 29, 2021)

Kill Kcal said:


> Jesus, MCAT now that is a blast from the past.
> 
> You wouldn't need to tell anyone on Monday that you had been on it all weekend, as you'd ****ing stink of it


Just been to pick up as we speak actually! 😂😂


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Tonysco said:


> Have you tried contacting Drinkline?
> 
> 0300 123 1110
> 
> It's the national alcohol help line, you really need to seek help even although you may not want to, speaking to someone over the phone rather than race to face is usually an easier start for most people.


Thanks I’ll give them a ring


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Left work early yesterday as I was in no state to work. Mad thing was I had in my head to go shop on way home and get 2 cans of Jack Daniels just to make me feel better but after the many hundreds of times going through that I know it will just lead to buying a bottle. So slept most of the day. Will be training today in my room though because gym will be closed when I finish work as it’s Saturday. Crap start as I didn’t sort any food out yesterday so for breakfast is all I can get out the vending machine grenade shake and grenade bar, I try to avoid buying that over expensive crap. Still trying to figure out my training program though


----------



## Nitsuj (Nov 5, 2021)

Jackoffblades said:


> Left work early yesterday as I was in no state to work. Mad thing was I had in my head to go shop on way home and get 2 cans of Jack Daniels just to make me feel better but after the many hundreds of times going through that I know it will just lead to buying a bottle. So slept most of the day. Will be training today in my room though because gym will be closed when I finish work as it’s Saturday. Crap start as I didn’t sort any food out yesterday so for breakfast is all I can get out the vending machine grenade shake and grenade bar, I try to avoid buying that over expensive crap. Still trying to figure out my training program though


This seems to be a very serious problem you have mate. If you can I would explain to your manager at work what’s happening and try and seek help. The problem is you will experience cravings and withdrawals over the next few weeks. If you have alcohol in the house poor it all down the sink. Permission thoughts and cravings will be to much to have it around you. Stay away from any situation that will result in drinking until you are strong enough to say no to it comfortably. This is going to take a hell of a lot of mental strength so staying calm without getting stressed is essential to avoiding relapsing. It sounds like you are strong physically but you need to get strong mentally for this to work. Have a look at an app called I AM Sober it may help and there are lots of links to help you on there.
Check in here everyday or everytime you feel like drinking and we’ll help you.
Good luck mate! TIWNDWY. Today I Will Not Drink With You!👊


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

BigPinkShrimp said:


> Just been to pick up as we speak actually! 😂😂


It's still about?!


----------



## Nitsuj (Nov 5, 2021)

BigPinkShrimp said:


> i agree, I think because alcohol is so intertwined with our culture a lot of people overlook the issues it causes.
> If I told people at work at the weekend I snorted a couple of grams of Mcat they would be disgusted but if I said I got pissed all weekend they wouldn’t bat an eye lid.


It’s the only drug you don’t have to explain you have a problem with..in reality it’s a sugary carcinogenic drink known for causing 7 different types of cancer.


----------



## Restless83 (Aug 14, 2020)

Kill Kcal said:


> It's still about?!


You ever try it pal?
Remember when it first came about round here was cheap as **** and glad i never tried it,few lads at work used to have it and you could smell it on them the next day they looked like walking zombies.


----------



## Nitsuj (Nov 5, 2021)

Restless83 said:


> You ever try it pal?
> Remember when it first came about round here was cheap as **** and glad i never tried it,few lads at work used to have it and you could smell it on them the next day they looked like walking zombies.


Not really a substitute for his alcohol dependence then.


----------



## Restless83 (Aug 14, 2020)

Nitsuj said:


> Not really a substitute for his alcohol dependence then.


I'd recommend crack cocaine pal but it can get quite moreish and expensive


----------



## Nitsuj (Nov 5, 2021)

Restless83 said:


> I'd recommend crack cocaine pal but it can get quite moreish and expensive


Yeah oooooook!


----------



## BigPinkShrimp (Aug 29, 2021)

Nitsuj said:


> This seems to be a very serious problem you have mate. If you can I would explain to your manager at work what’s happening and try and seek help. The problem is you will experience cravings and withdrawals over the next few weeks. If you have alcohol in the house poor it all down the sink. Permission thoughts and cravings will be to much to have it around you. Stay away from any situation that will result in drinking until you are strong enough to say no to it comfortably. This is going to take a hell of a lot of mental strength so staying calm without getting stressed is essential to avoiding relapsing. It sounds like you are strong physically but you need to get strong mentally for this to work. Have a look at an app called I AM Sober it may help and there are lots of links to help you on there.
> Check in here everyday or everytime you feel like drinking and we’ll help you.
> Good luck mate! TIWNDWY. Today I Will Not Drink With You!👊


i totally agree with this ^^^ also if you don’t buy it and have it in the house you won’t drink it. At least for me drinking is impulsive, I’m driving home one minute, the next I’m pulling up to buy a load of cans.
I’m not T total but I’m in control, I’ve not had a drink since last Saturday but this morning I fancied a couple of pint bottles of lager to have so grabbed 2 on my way past…. But it wikl end when these two are gone and chances are I won’t even open the second till later on or tomorrow (if that)

it’s hard to get in control but you can do it! As has been said even just coming in here and posting about it might be able to help you.

just think about the long term goal vs short term reward,
break the cycle of buying drinks on the way home,
When you want a drink, give it 10 minutes before you act on it. You might find after 10 mins contemplation you decide not to


----------



## BigPinkShrimp (Aug 29, 2021)

Restless83 said:


> You ever try it pal?
> Remember when it first came about round here was cheap as **** and glad i never tried it,few lads at work used to have it and you could smell it on them the next day they looked like walking zombies.


i knew the guy who’s son was 1 of the 2 who allegedly died from it in Scunthorpe! 🙄 wheh the toxicology report came out weeks later it showed neither had had mephedrone but instead methadone the heroin substitute! 
really annoys me howpeople perceive illegal drugs. So bad, so terrible but how many die from
Smoking or alcohol but that’s ok and overlooked!


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Jackoffblades said:


> Right from experience I know we are not in work we arnt. So i need to ring now or ring tomorrow before my shift. I need to ring now basically. We will a lot of sleep tonight if that’s the case . Which could mean I could traiiiii oh shit no it’s coming yeah !!!!! You dig? Ah forfeit yous ain’t hip enough. Basically all hell could kick of for to tomorrow but i doubt it, I just Nerva day off andd day Ida d no drinking to do that


Oh shit I didn’t realise what I was even saying here lol


----------



## Restless83 (Aug 14, 2020)

BigPinkShrimp said:


> i knew the guy who’s son was 1 of the 2 who allegedly died from it in Scunthorpe! 🙄 wheh the toxicology report came out weeks later it showed neither had had mephedrone but instead methadone the heroin substitute!
> really annoys me howpeople perceive illegal drugs. So bad, so terrible but how many die from
> Smoking or alcohol but that’s ok and overlooked!


Too much of any one thing ain't good pal doesn't matter what it is,everything in moderation i say.


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Eating chicken buttie, 2 boiled eggs, pint of milk and tuna. Can actually swallow it today but hard time eating because it’s hard for to look up, then I get a head twitch which is embarrassing. I’m usually like this a couple of days after a big drinking session. Makes me wonder though if I’m not fully recovered yet should I just leave my training for tomorrow? Remember when I pushed my self last time after drinking I would get injuries all the time . Will reply those messages to me later got to go back work now


----------



## BigPinkShrimp (Aug 29, 2021)

Restless83 said:


> Too much of any one thing ain't good pal doesn't matter what it is,everything in moderation i say.


Definitely!


----------



## Nitsuj (Nov 5, 2021)

BigPinkShrimp said:


> i totally agree with this ^^^ also if you don’t buy it and have it in the house you won’t drink it. At least for me drinking is impulsive, I’m driving home one minute, the next I’m pulling up to buy a load of cans.
> I’m not T total but I’m in control, I’ve not had a drink since last Saturday but this morning I fancied a couple of pint bottles of lager to have so grabbed 2 on my way past…. But it wikl end when these two are gone and chances are I won’t even open the second till later on or tomorrow (if that)
> 
> it’s hard to get in control but you can do it! As has been said even just coming in here and posting about it might be able to help you.
> ...


At the end of the day this man needs help and support because he’s struggling with addiction. We should help him if we can. Alcohol dependence is a horrible cycle that creates lethargy, depression, anxiety and many more physical or psychological problems. The reoccurring issue is drinking again relives these issues temporarily so you end up becoming dependent on alcohol to be happy.
Honestly if the OP @Jackoffblades need help then I’ll help him achieve his goals. It’s so easy to take the piss but it’s clear this man is suffering so let’s get him back slanging weight in the gym.


----------



## Nitsuj (Nov 5, 2021)

Jackoffblades said:


> Eating chicken buttie, 2 boiled eggs, pint of milk and tuna. Can actually swallow it today but hard time eating because it’s hard for to look up, then I get a head twitch which is embarrassing. I’m usually like this a couple of days after a big drinking session. Makes me wonder though if I’m not fully recovered yet should I just leave my training for tomorrow? Remember when I pushed my self last time after drinking I would get injuries all the time . Will reply those messages to me later got to go back work now


That head twitch is you CNS saying it’s had enough pal! Honestly mate if you need help just ask. It’s there waiting for you. Start your journey back to being sober and getting strong again.


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Nitsuj said:


> This seems to be a very serious problem you have mate. If you can I would explain to your manager at work what’s happening and try and seek help. The problem is you will experience cravings and withdrawals over the next few weeks. If you have alcohol in the house poor it all down the sink. Permission thoughts and cravings will be to much to have it around you. Stay away from any situation that will result in drinking until you are strong enough to say no to it comfortably. This is going to take a hell of a lot of mental strength so staying calm without getting stressed is essential to avoiding relapsing. It sounds like you are strong physically but you need to get strong mentally for this to work. Have a look at an app called I AM Sober it may help and there are lots of links to help you on there.
> Check in here everyday or everytime you feel like drinking and we’ll help you.
> Good luck mate! TIWNDWY. Today I Will Not Drink With You!👊


No can’t really bring myself to tell him, I’m a private person. Not allowed to drink doing my job anyway. I know the weeks will be very hard. Most I ever stop is week not often that happens but when it does I give and have to drink to make the depression and feeling of emptiness go away and also be a able sleep. Thanks will check it out


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

Restless83 said:


> You ever try it pal?
> Remember when it first came about round here was cheap as **** and glad i never tried it,few lads at work used to have it and you could smell it on them the next day they looked like walking zombies.


Yeah mate, a fair few times haha.

When it was £8/g and legal.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Jackoffblades said:


> No can’t really bring myself to tell him, I’m a private person. Not allowed to drink doing my job anyway. I know the weeks will be very hard. Most I ever stop is week not often that happens but when it does I give and have to drink to make the depression and feeling of emptiness go away and also be a able sleep. Thanks will check it out


Find something to stimulate your mind. Read a book or even use duolingo app on your phone its free and there are like 50+ different languages you can learn. I was really enjoying using it for Spanish during lockdown. Girls find it impressive too.


----------



## Nitsuj (Nov 5, 2021)

Jackoffblades said:


> No can’t really bring myself to tell him, I’m a private person. Not allowed to drink doing my job anyway. I know the weeks will be very hard. Most I ever stop is week not often that happens but when it does I give and have to drink to make the depression and feeling of emptiness go away and also be a able sleep. Thanks will check it out


Keep trying mate! A day at a time. If you feel like drinking just 🛑 STOP! what you are doing and reach out!


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

BigPinkShrimp said:


> i agree, I think because alcohol is so intertwined with our culture a lot of people overlook the issues it causes.
> If I told people at work at the weekend I snorted a couple of grams of Mcat they would be disgusted but if I said I got pissed all weekend they wouldn’t bat an eye lid.


Fook me I remember them days MCAT. Used to kill your nose that stuff


----------



## BigPinkShrimp (Aug 29, 2021)

PaulNe said:


> Fook me I remember them days MCAT. Used to kill your nose that stuff


Still does! ☠☠🤢🤮
If I’m weighing it up it makes me wretch just smelling it. But!!!! Somehow manage to hoover it up without too much difficulty? Weird? 😉😂


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Didn’t drink yesterday infact walked straight past the alcohol in Asda yesterday without even looking at it because I’m so determined. Didn’t train yesterday because I didn’t feel there was any point. But will be training tonight, squats, deadlifts, rows and bicep curls. Won’t go into detail how many sets or reps yet as it’s not needed all I have to do is just be consistent with my training and I should gain due to muscle memory. When I get closer to my PR’s though I’ll have to go more detailed in my training. 6am breakfast is 2 quacker porridge to go’s and sweet chilli chicken chunks with 50g protein, 80g of carbs, fats probably around 10g I don’t really pay attention to counting fat I just eat low fat I tend to do better being leaner and stronger on a low fat diet


----------



## Nitsuj (Nov 5, 2021)

Jackoffblades said:


> Didn’t drink yesterday infact walked straight past the alcohol in Asda yesterday without even looking at it because I’m so determined. Didn’t train yesterday because I didn’t feel there was any point. But will be training tonight, squats, deadlifts, rows and bicep curls. Won’t go into detail how many sets or reps yet as it’s not needed all I have to do is just be consistent with my training and I should gain due to muscle memory. When I get closer to my PR’s though I’ll have to go more detailed in my training. 6am breakfast is 2 quacker porridge to go’s and sweet chilli chicken chunks with 50g protein, 80g of carbs, fats probably around 10g I don’t really pay attention to counting fat I just eat low fat I tend to do better being leaner and stronger on a low fat diet


Nice one! Remember how shit you’ll feel if you buy alcohol and drink it. You’re far better off staying away from it so you can train in the gym.


----------



## BigPinkShrimp (Aug 29, 2021)

Jackoffblades said:


> Didn’t drink yesterday infact walked straight past the alcohol in Asda yesterday without even looking at it because I’m so determined. Didn’t train yesterday because I didn’t feel there was any point. But will be training tonight, squats, deadlifts, rows and bicep curls. Won’t go into detail how many sets or reps yet as it’s not needed all I have to do is just be consistent with my training and I should gain due to muscle memory. When I get closer to my PR’s though I’ll have to go more detailed in my training. 6am breakfast is 2 quacker porridge to go’s and sweet chilli chicken chunks with 50g protein, 80g of carbs, fats probably around 10g I don’t really pay attention to counting fat I just eat low fat I tend to do better being leaner and stronger on a low fat diet


the journey of 1000 miles, starts with a single step. Remember that 

if you get your head into training again your priorities will away from drinking. Stay strong (mentally and physically) 💪


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Nitsuj said:


> Nice one! Remember how shit you’ll feel if you buy alcohol and drink it. You’re far better off staying away from it so you can train in the gym.


Thanks. I know yeah actually feel okay to train tonight my nerves have calmed a bit. I’m still bit jumpy though. I know the days a head start to get harder for me though. If I can get through a week though I’ll know I’m not just bullshiting myself and I’m actually to stop drinking , Iv not stopped for over a week in 2 years


----------



## BigPinkShrimp (Aug 29, 2021)

Jackoffblades said:


> Thanks. I know yeah actually feel okay to train tonight my nerves have calmed a bit. I’m still bit jumpy though. I know te days a head start to get harder for me though. If I can get through a week though, Iv not stopped for over a week in 2 years


just take it a day at a time untill it’s a week at a time, after a month (at least for me) the urges are gone completely. Infact! I’d say after 2-3 weeks the urges has passed


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

BigPinkShrimp said:


> the journey of 1000 miles, starts with a single step. Remember that
> 
> if you get your head into training again your priorities will away from drinking. Stay strong (mentally and physically) 💪


My head has always been into lifting it’s just alcohol that stopped me doing it


----------



## BigPinkShrimp (Aug 29, 2021)

Jackoffblades said:


> My head has always been into lifting it’s just alcohol that stopped me doing it


i really hope your able to focus and get back into it properly. We all stumble from time to time and my biggest weakness, like you has been alcohol. Get that audiobook “drink” by professor David nutt, it’s well worth a listen and without even realising it I started cutting back


----------



## Nitsuj (Nov 5, 2021)

Jackoffblades said:


> Thanks. I know yeah actually feel okay to train tonight my nerves have calmed a bit. I’m still bit jumpy though. I know the days a head start to get harder for me though. If I can get through a week though I’ll know I’m not just bullshiting myself and I’m actually to stop drinking , Iv not stopped for over a week in 2 years


You have to be ready mate. If you’re not the cycle will continue to destroy your life unfortunately. Make the choice bro and stick to it!


----------



## Nitsuj (Nov 5, 2021)

BigPinkShrimp said:


> i really hope your able to focus and get back into it properly. We all stumble from time to time and my biggest weakness, like you has been alcohol. Get that audiobook “drink” by professor David nutt, it’s well worth a listen and without even realising it I started cutting back


It’s sad to see someone suffer with addiction. It’s a nightmare to deal with but most just point the finger and judge.


----------



## BigPinkShrimp (Aug 29, 2021)

Nitsuj said:


> It’s sad to see someone suffer with addiction. It’s a nightmare to deal with but most just point the finger and judge.


I totally agree and as mentioned previously because alcohol is so accepted no one takes it seriously or sees it for what it really is


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Well done and best of luck!


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Going to an AA meeting today. I done well though didn’t drink for 4 days. Im drinking this morning. Had a really good workout yesterday not enjoyed the gym like that in a long time


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

BigPinkShrimp said:


> I totally agree and as mentioned previously because alcohol is so accepted no one takes it seriously or sees it for what it really is


I know that’s how I see it. Alcohol is brutal aswell drink atleast 500ml of 40% alcohol and will put you out for the next. Depending on the person then for 2 days. It’s hard to get away from because the dealer is always just 10 minutes walk away and easily bought with no questions asked. I know some people can drink responsibly bought if you become addicted to it’s one of the hardest drugs to come of because it’s so easy to get and shoved, advertised in your face


----------



## Restless83 (Aug 14, 2020)

Kill Kcal said:


> Yeah mate, a fair few times haha.
> 
> When it was £8/g and legal.


Lads would say it's a high similar to cocaine and ecstasy mixed,was nearly swayed a couple of times mid party at 5am but always said no,opting to get another 10 ecstasy dropped off instead lol.


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Tonysco said:


> Have you tried contacting Drinkline?
> 
> 0300 123 1110
> 
> It's the national alcohol help line, you really need to seek help even although you may not want to, speaking to someone over the phone rather than race to face is usually an easier start for most people.


Thank you I’m going to ring the number now x


----------



## jd (Aug 16, 2015)

I installed the I am sober App and this has helped me, I’m only 10 days in but everytime I think about drinking I look at the app and know the counter will have to start again and it gives me a kick up the arse not too


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

jd said:


> I installed the I am sober App and this has helped me, I’m only 10 days in but everytime I think about drinking I look at the app and know the counter will have to start again and it gives me a kick up the arse not too


I’ll look into thanks


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

.


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Went to the AA meeting, it’s give me some hope hearing other people’s stories and I can relate to some of them. Some of these people have stopped drinking for years so it gives me some encouragement but I don’t know, they say give it more time and keep going and your self belief will get stronger. Going gym tonight all over body workout will be doing that 2 to 3 times a week then when I start catching up I’ll start change my training


----------



## BigPinkShrimp (Aug 29, 2021)

Jackoffblades said:


> Went to the AA meeting, it’s give me some hope hearing other people’s stories and I can relate to some of them. Some of these people have stopped drinking for years so it gives me some encouragement but I don’t know, they say give it more time and keep going and your self belief will get stronger. Going gym tonight all over body workout will be doing that 2 to 3 times a week then when I start catching up I’ll start change my training


Thts good to hear mate! Your not the only one going through this, your not alone


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

Jackoffblades said:


> Going to an AA meeting today. I done well though didn’t drink for 4 days. Im drinking this morning. Had a really good workout yesterday not enjoyed the gym like that in a long time


You were doing so well lad


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Jackoffblades said:


> Went to the AA meeting, it’s give me some hope hearing other people’s stories and I can relate to some of them. Some of these people have stopped drinking for years so it gives me some encouragement but I don’t know, they say give it more time and keep going and your self belief will get stronger. Going gym tonight all over body workout will be doing that 2 to 3 times a week then when I start catching up I’ll start change my training


Doing well mate, keep at it and the gym training, you can do this!!


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Great news . Well done


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

…


----------



## BigPinkShrimp (Aug 29, 2021)

Then use that as fuel to get that fire burning in you again. When you drink you can find a reason why not to train.
keep at theAA meetings, no one is perfect so stop beating yourself up.
like getting stronger, it doesn’t happen overnight. It’s little bit by little bit and diet and training isn’t 100% perfect all the time. Same with quitting drinking, you’ll always have blips but make sure they are blips.
Dust yourself off, acknowledge your mistakes and look to improve tomorrow.

keep your head up man!!


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

..


----------



## BigPinkShrimp (Aug 29, 2021)

Jackoffblades said:


> I dont know maybe strength is everything.I’m lost and lonely


Health is more important than strength, Thts physical and mental health ❤


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

….


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

….


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

Sometimes you gotta hit rock bottom before you bounce back up. But enough is enough now I think 

It’s different these days, but back when I was your age my old man would of just give me a good fookin slap and tell me to get my shit in order, and it would usually work

Sometimes I think the fear factor is missing now, everyone’s too pc, too scared to just say what’s really on their mind.

There’s people all over the world fighting poverty, children starving to death, incurable illnesses/diseases.

And you’ve got this guy coming on here, crying how he used to be massive and lift big weights, typing all sorts of shite because he’s too fookin pissed to hit the keyboard right

Give your head a shake and get your act together before you shit your fookin liver out lad


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Try and calm down, alcohol is a depressant and has you thinking differently. If you have had a drink, don't knock yourself and beat yourself up, think of it as I've veered off my plan to quit but I'll be back on my plan to quit tomorrow. A guy I know worked with drug addiction and that is what he would say. You have had a blip to your plan to quit but get back on your plan to quit tomorrow and move on. Don't beat yourself up Jack, it does not help.


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Brian Multigym said:


> Try and calm down, alcohol is a depressant and has you thinking differently. If you have had a drink, don't knock yourself and beat yourself up, think of it as I've veered off my plan to quit but I'll be back on my plan to quit tomorrow. A guy I know worked with drug addiction and that is what he would say. You have had a blip to your plan to quit but get back on your plan to quit tomorrow and move on. Don't beat yourself up Jack, it does not help.


Is there any chance you can delete what I said? Just put this (…) 
I don’t want to see what I said


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Rang doctors I can’t get in have to ring back tomorrow


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

BigPinkShrimp said:


> Then use that as fuel to get that fire burning in you again. When you drink you can find a reason why not to train.
> keep at theAA meetings, no one is perfect so stop beating yourself up.
> like getting stronger, it doesn’t happen overnight. It’s little bit by little bit and diet and training isn’t 100% perfect all the time. Same with quitting drinking, you’ll always have blips but make sure they are blips.
> Dust yourself off, acknowledge your mistakes and look to improve tomorrow.
> ...


Is there any chance you can delete what I said? Just put this (…)
I do t want to see what I said


----------



## BigPinkShrimp (Aug 29, 2021)

Jackoffblades said:


> Is there any chance you can delete what I said? Just put this (…)
> I do t want to see what I said


Has that done it? Hope your feeling better today!


----------



## jd (Aug 16, 2015)

Is there a specialist addiction place near you? Sometimes it’s quicker to see them than it is your doctors



Jackoffblades said:


> Rang doctors I can’t get in have to ring back tomorrow


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Jackoffblades said:


> Is there any chance you can delete what I said? Just put this (…)
> I don’t want to see what I said


Done for you Jack! Luckily the forum let me do it, I've been editing to many posts and there is a limit within 7 days. Good to see you are OK!


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

How you doing Jack? Everything OK.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Jackoffblades said:


> Is there any chance you can delete what I said? Just put this (…)
> I do t want to see what I said


Login • Instagram

saw a video on Instagram for you , hope it works


----------



## Davemp (Feb 4, 2020)

Chin up pal, a stumble Isn’t a fall !! Get your mind right and the rest will follow. 
your doing great and should be proud of what you have achieved so far


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Brian Multigym said:


> How you doing Jack? Everything OK.


I don’t feel good. I did something stupid the other day when I was really drunk and I also fell over so I’m limping now. If I can not drink today and have a sober day then I can get the ball rolling again. Iv got an AA meeting tonight so that will give some encouragement


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

So great start to lifting so far. Literally nothing has happened. I’m probably weaker now if anything lmao. I just shake my head at myself for that. If I can be sober today then I’ll be feeling fine tomorrow (well not fine, it takes a while to really feel fine but feel more better) then I’ll be going gym tomorrow night.


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

gymaddict1986 said:


> Login • Instagram
> 
> saw a video on Instagram for you , hope it works


Thanks 🙏


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Jackoffblades said:


> I don’t feel good. I did something stupid the other day when I was really drunk and I also fell over so I’m limping now. If I can not drink today and have a sober day then I can get the ball rolling again. Iv got an AA meeting tonight so that will give some encouragement


Stay off it Jack, we all want you to succeed!!!!


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Jackoffblades said:


> So great start to lifting so far. Literally nothing has happened. I’m probably weaker now if anything lmao. I just shake my head at myself for that. If I can be sober today then I’ll be feeling fine tomorrow (well not fine, it takes a while to really feel fine but feel more better) then I’ll be going gym tomorrow night.


Don't knock yourself it doesn't help. Just make up your mind that is it and I'm going to the gym and keep going on the fact you are going to get healthier and stronger!!!!


----------



## BigPinkShrimp (Aug 29, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> Don't knock yourself it doesn't help. Just make up your mind that is it and I'm going to the gym and keep going on the fact you are going to get healthier and stronger!!!!


Exactly this! You know it doesn’t happen over night…. Nothing worthwhile does. 
Just gotta keep on track and if you fall off the tracks, then get back on and keep pushing forward. No one is perfect. Even I’m not perfect, even me. Despite what you may think I’ve made mistakes in the past! 😉


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

How are you Jack? Everything OK?


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Brian Multigym said:


> How are you Jack? Everything OK?


Well went to AE because of it the other night. Going to be prescribed 2 medications 1 that will make me feel sick if I am to drink alcohol and another that helps me absorb nutrients especially in the brain because the alcohol is killing my brain. Also being refurd to a drug specialists


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Jackoffblades said:


> Well went to AE because of it the other night. Going to be prescribed 2 medications 1 that will make me feel sick if I am to drink alcohol and another that helps me absorb nutrients especially in the brain because the alcohol is killing my brain. Also being refurd to a drug specialists


Well it sounds like you are taking steps to sort through it. Must be difficult but I'm sure it should get better with time.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Jackoffblades said:


> Well went to AE because of it the other night. Going to be prescribed 2 medications 1 that will make me feel sick if I am to drink alcohol and another that helps me absorb nutrients especially in the brain because the alcohol is killing my brain. Also being refurd to a drug specialists


Things are looking up Jack, well done, we are all wishing you well make no mistake!! Day at a time, get down your gym, do your training and you will feel better for doing it!


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Jackoffblades said:


> Well went to AE because of it the other night. Going to be prescribed 2 medications 1 that will make me feel sick if I am to drink alcohol and another that helps me absorb nutrients especially in the brain because the alcohol is killing my brain. Also being refurd to a drug specialists


all positive mate keep at it .


----------



## BigPinkShrimp (Aug 29, 2021)

I agree, I might not know you but I really hope you can sort yourself out and look back on this just as one of life’s lessons 🙂💪


----------



## Davemp (Feb 4, 2020)

Sounds like your on the right track pal. Will be worth it at the other end


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

How many days have you been sober? Get some cardio in to help the heart at least. You can do it


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Tricky said:


> How many days have you been sober? Get some cardio in to help the heart at least. You can do it


I usually get at least 3 days sober in. It’s the severity of what I drink that causes problems when I’m sober. Although I may not have a job now as Iv given my last sickness off. Thanks 🙏


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Jackoffblades said:


> I usually get at least 3 days sober in. It’s the severity of what I drink that causes problems when I’m sober. Although I may not have a job now as Iv given my last sickness off. Thanks 🙏


Sorry I haven’t read through the journal all. So have you not managed to even cut down and begin training? I say this as I’ve drank a bottle of wine and 4 beer so far tho her soon as I’ve work early in the morning.
I’m going to attempt a cut myself and my journal it as I plan to cut drinking down too


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Tricky said:


> Sorry I haven’t read through the journal all. So have you not managed to even cut down and begin training? I say this as I’ve drank a bottle of wine and 4 beer so far tho her soon as I’ve work early in the morning.
> I’m going to attempt a cut myself and my journal it as I plan to cut drinking down too


No it’s gotten worse just keeps progressing. I train if I can at the most 1 times a week. I know you drink aswell but I’m well and truly lost to alcohol now. I will stop though


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

I need to hang in the towel and just not be a weightlifter anymore for now. For now till I get myself better as it’s bad now. Waking up with what feels like my bones are made of ice and shaking not good. But I’m not giving up weight lifting because I do intend to stop this nonsense. And I will get those numbers back up in the gym and I will put them on this journal


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Jackoffblades said:


> No it’s gotten worse just keeps progressing. I train if I can at the most 1 times a week. I know you drink aswell but I’m well and truly lost to alcohol now. I will stop though


You are not lost to it and you will win Jack!!!! Think positive, we don't do negative Jack! Day at a time, remember we are all with you on your path to being a gym junkie and a lot fitter!!! Keep working on it, you can do it!


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Jackoffblades said:


> I need to hang in the towel and just not be a weightlifter anymore for now. For now till I get myself better as it’s bad now. Waking up with what feels like my bones are made of ice and shaking not good. But I’m not giving up weight lifting because I do intend to stop this nonsense. And I will get those numbers back up in the gym and I will put them on this journal


You are a weightlifter though Jack and it is that which will help you, it's your goal, what you are working towards to cut down on the drinking. Get yourself there Jack, if I lived near you I'd be knocking on your door... Don't stop going Jack, you need that, getting out and training, go when it's quiet and take your time.


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Brian Multigym said:


> You are not lost to it and you will win Jack!!!! Think positive, we don't do negative Jack! Day at a time, remember we are all with you on your path to being a gym junkie and a lot fitter!!! Keep working on it, you can do it!


Thanks mate


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

I know I don’t reply a lot but I’m actually surprised that people have supported and not taken the piss lol. Thanks anyway and I do take it all in with the comments


----------



## BigPinkShrimp (Aug 29, 2021)

Jackoffblades said:


> I know I don’t reply a lot but I’m actually surprised that people have supported and not taken the piss lol. Thanks anyway and I do take it all in with the comments


A lot of people get rinsed on here usually because they deserve it. You just need help to get your head straight again. It’s something a lot of us can relate to.
We’re all behind ya mate 💪


----------



## Restless83 (Aug 14, 2020)

Always pop in and have a read of your journel to see how your doing,keep fighting pal you'll get there


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

You need to keep the training in mate, you can't just stop. The training is what will help get you through it


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Simon90 said:


> You need to keep the training in mate, you can't just stop. The training is what will help get you through it


If I'm feeling a bit down and don't feel like working out if I get the workout done anyway I will generally feel a lot better afterwards.

I'd also recommend a good diet and getting outdoors more. Has a massive effect on mental health.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Jackoffblades said:


> I know I don’t reply a lot but I’m actually surprised that people have supported and not taken the piss lol. Thanks anyway and I do take it all in with the comments


All the best it’s not easy. I know I struggle to be sober any day. Like I’ll finish work in 2 hours and first thing I’ll do is drink when I get in. It’s not a good cycle but hard


BigPinkShrimp said:


> A lot of people get rinsed on here usually because they deserve it. You just need help to get your head straight again. It’s something a lot of us can relate to.
> We’re all behind ya mate 💪


he is still a waster and needs to sort it on the daily but he best be shifting some tin from time to time


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

What's the latest Jack?


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Brian Multigym said:


> What's the latest Jack?


Well upto 4 days of no drinking. Been getting in the gym. Tomorrow I’ll do some max effort lifts to see where I’m at. Sorted my diet out although not being that serious about what I’m eating as all that’s important so far is I go gym consistently


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Jackoffblades said:


> Well upto 4 days of no drinking. Been getting in the gym. Tomorrow I’ll do some max effort lifts to see where I’m at. Sorted my diet out although not being that serious about what I’m eating as all that’s important so far is I go gym consistently


Well done Jack! Good news, keep going mate! 👍


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

It’s weird I’m really excited with a big grin that I’m about to head out to gym with no hangover. 5 days without drink. Was going a bit mad with boredom last night with no drink though. Was tough last night. Think I can put 100% in the gym today: legs, back and biceps today


----------



## Davemp (Feb 4, 2020)

Mate your doing great 
Keep off the drink and hit the gym


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Doing great!!! 👌💪💯


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

I’m drunk. Drunky drunky drunk. Oh well learned I can’t drink a few like a normal person ever. I mean I don’t just get drunk I can’t stop till it’s lights out


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Brian Multigym said:


> Doing great!!! 👌💪💯


Obviously not tonight. Thanks you though


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

You are doing well, it is hard, but forget about last night and get back on your plan. Don't knock yourself it doesn't help and we all will not think anything bad about your slip up to your plan. We all want you to succeed!!!!


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Brian Multigym said:


> You are doing well, it is hard, but forget about last night and get back on your plan. Don't knock yourself it doesn't help and we all will not think anything bad about your slip up to your plan. We all want you to succeed!!!!


I’m drunk right now aswell from this morning ****mylife. I am going to stop though I feel it. I hate drinking so much now


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Well try and limit it Jack and don't talk like that, you have an addiction that can be solved. It's not you! I know you can stop as you have already gone to great lengths to quit!!!! That's the best way to look at it - hate the stuff!! Back on your plan mate!!


----------



## BigPinkShrimp (Aug 29, 2021)

Jackoffblades said:


> I’m drunk. Drunky drunky drunk. Oh well learned I can’t drink a few like a normal person ever. I mean I don’t just get drunk I can’t stop till it’s lights out


thts how I always was. I managed to quit cold Turkey for 6 months bit it crept back in till I was drinking g same as before. If I woke up at 6 I’d go downstairs n open a can of Zubr if it was a weekend and continue all day.
I thought, like you that it’s all or nothing. But this time round I can drink when I choose to. It comes in time, just DONT GIVE UP!

we’re all behind ya mate 💪💪


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

All stepping stones mate , it may not be a clear run and it won’t be easy , mistakes are going to happen . You have already noticed you have a problem and made some changes . Forget about last night put it behind you and carry on


----------



## BigPinkShrimp (Aug 29, 2021)

gymaddict1986 said:


> All stepping stones mate , it may not be a clear run and it won’t be easy , mistakes are going to happen . You have already noticed you have a problem and made some changes . Forget about last night put it behind you and carry on


^^^ exactly this!


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

The police knocked my door out because I rang the nhs that I wanted to end my life. **** my life how do I explain this to my landlord


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Jackoffblades said:


> The police knocked my door out because I rang the nhs that I wanted to end my life. **** my life how do I explain this to my landlord


I think you need to talk to someone. Did the police not suggest anything?


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

monkeybiker said:


> I think you need to talk to someone. Did the police not suggest anything?


I wasn’t there the women who I was talking to over the phone also was talking to the police over the phone had told me. Came to a broken door at 2am. Maybe I should ring and let them take me because I’m sitting on a park bench crying. I’m tired of crying is so exhausting


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Jackoffblades said:


> I wasn’t there the women who I was talking to over the phone also was talking to the police over the phone had told me. Came to a broken door at 2am. Maybe I should ring and let them take me because I’m sitting on a park bench crying. I’m tired of crying is so exhausting


I ain't no therapist or anything but to me it sounds like maybe the problem is not the drink as such but you are drinking for some reason. I may be wrong I don't know?
Like I said I think you need to talk to someone that understands this stuff. 

I do think the lockdowns have caused problems for a lot of people.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

You need to get some help mate, go to A&E, sure they will take you in until you are sober, seen it when I was in a ward. They could then arrange some help for you. Sitting in a cold park on your own will not help, get down A&E if you feel that bad. Or telephone the Samaritans!


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Maybe you need to change jobs?


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

Jack, already advised you to go see your GP to get you engaged in an alcohol/substance misuse service. Detox/residential rehab would be a positive for you. Detox on its own is not enough. 

When you go into residential rehab, they don’t allow you to do vigorous exercise as they view it as you’re trying to change the way you feel/regulate your feelings.

Same reason we use alcohol/substances… changes the way we feel. Reason I’m saying this as already told you to stop focussing on the gym and focus on your drinking. Booze has more control/power over you than anything else. 

NHS won’t just dish out Antabuse (meds that make you puke when you drink) and send you home again just like that. 

How are you still getting drunk if you were prescribed it?? Not taking it? Never prescribed it to begin with?

Time to surrender and actually get proper help. Gym will not give you that (ever) until you understand addiction and understand what’s going on with yourself.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Excellent post and please read it Jack. I was wondering how you are but from your profile you have been on the forum of late. Get back on your plan mate, you can do this!


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Brian Multigym said:


> Excellent post and please read it Jack. I was wondering how you are but from your profile you have been on the forum of late. Get back on your plan mate, you can do this!


Just struggling at the moment of keeping my job, not being able to pay rent, and having a broken door that other people can walk into. Getting my ass in work and sorting it out with them tomorrow


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

PSevens2017 said:


> Jack, already advised you to go see your GP to get you engaged in an alcohol/substance misuse service. Detox/residential rehab would be a positive for you. Detox on its own is not enough.
> 
> When you go into residential rehab, they don’t allow you to do vigorous exercise as they view it as you’re trying to change the way you feel/regulate your feelings.
> 
> ...


I want to get help. Iv not had those tablets yet no, doctor told me I can’t get them until Iv had an assessment. I keep missing the drugs specialist centre ringing me because my phone has no volume, not got a penny to my name to fix it or get a new phone. Over the past 3 weeks Iv tried to sort it out with them they’ve only rang me 2 times and every time I ring back they never answer. These things never get helped unless you really hit rock bottom which I already have into a nervous breakdown


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

How did it come to this I had so
Much potential in me. At the same time getting to those biggest lift has caused this I think being so strict. I think it tired me out mentally more than physically. As slipknot song all out out life says it’s going to be a while till I really feel alright


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Brian Multigym said:


> Excellent post and please read it Jack. I was wondering how you are but from your profile you have been on the forum of late. Get back on your plan mate, you can do this!


Iv read it it trust me and I fully agree


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

I won't quote as you can delete your posts. We are all behind you, please get the help you require. You can do this as you have proved in the past. We all want you to succeed! Try and get to work and get paid, you need some help to get sorted. Try the Salvation Army as I send them money at Christmas. They will help you. They may know someone that can fix your door. Don't sit alone stewing it does not help.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Have a break off the gym as a man that knows what he is talking about in a post above has said, concentrate and your problem. I'd try the Sally Army, big organisation now. You need to get some help!


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

Jackoffblades said:


> I want to get help. Iv not had those tablets yet no, doctor told me I can’t get them until Iv had an assessment. I keep missing the drugs specialist centre ringing me because my phone has no volume, not got a penny to my name to fix it or get a new phone. Over the past 3 weeks Iv tried to sort it out with them they’ve only rang me 2 times and every time I ring back they never answer. These things never get helped unless you really hit rock bottom which I already have into a nervous breakdown


Where’s the ‘drug specialist centre’? It’s never called that anyway.

PM me who they are and I’ll contact them for you and arrange a time for them to call you with your consent (they might not allow it) or you can go to any library, set up an account and email them. Then this issue of a ‘volume less phone’ won’t get in the way. You’re posting on here so look them up and email them. You’re not making any effort to help yourself.

You’re nowhere near rockbottom/nervous breakdown either. You still have a roof, toilet, bed and warmth plus a job. You clearly have internet access as you post on here.

I think it’s just the thing you need, the landlord to boot you out plus you lose your job. You see, people have to become mentally, physically, emotionally and financially bankrupt before they finally realise how fcuked they are due to their alcohol/substance misuse. Maybe that’s exactly what you need.

No point in you coming on here pi55ed up in a ‘poor me poor me pour me another’ mood. Then when you’re sober/hungover, posting how you can’t remember fcuk all, were ‘drunky drunk’ and then chatting shit about hitting the gym. Fcuk off with that. Stop banging on about the Fcuking gym.

They need to have burnt every single bridge with everyone they know who have given them chances again and again before they realise they are truly fcuked. Even then, it’s not always enough.

Why some might think I’m being a cnut to poor ol Jack, I’m calling him out on the bullshit he’s posting. I used to work in the field of mental health and addiction so have no tolerance for the stuff I’m reading.

Heard and seen it all before. Stop making excuses and go visit a local drug/alcohol programme. PM me the borough you live in and I will contact them for you and get you set up…. But it isn’t going to work unless you really want it.


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

PSevens2017 said:


> Where’s the ‘drug specialist centre’? It’s never called that anyway.
> 
> PM me who they are and I’ll contact them for you and arrange a time for them to call you with your consent (they might not allow it) or you can go to any library, set up an account and email them. Then this issue of a ‘volume less phone’ won’t get in the way. You’re posting on here so look them up and email them. You’re not making any effort to help yourself.
> 
> ...


Absolutely spot on. Look back through this thread you’ll see I said something similar

All this pussy footing around him isn’t helping. He’s a fookin idiot tbh

And wouldn’t surprise me if most of this shite was made up. It screams classic attention seeking 

That said. I hope he gets sorted


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

I commend all you chaps for giving him so much backing & support. Considering the amount of shit some of you give most guys on this forum when it comes to lifting or acting like gimps 😂, I’m really impressed 👏 Genuinely mean it.


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

PSevens2017 said:


> I commend all you chaps for giving him so much backing & support. Considering the amount of shit some of you give most guys on this forum when it comes to lifting or acting like gimps 😂, I’m really impressed 👏 Genuinely mean it.


I’m resisting the urges to lay the Fook into him bro!


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

DarkKnight said:


> I’m resisting the urges to lay the Fook into him bro!


I’ve had to edit most of my posts as I’ve laid into him and then deleted it.

Olive branch is there for him. I’ve given him options….. we’ll see if he takes them up…. certainly won’t be telling him I’m behind him. That is defo something that would sober him up (nobrohomo)


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

PSevens2017 said:


> I commend all you chaps for giving him so much backing & support. Considering the amount of shit some of you give most guys on this forum when it comes to lifting or acting like gimps 😂, I’m really impressed 👏 Genuinely mean it.


Agree, it is good to see forum members trying to help him, I was surprised too at the numbers. We all want him well again, a fellow bodybuilder!


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

PSevens2017 said:


> Where’s the ‘drug specialist centre’? It’s never called that anyway.
> 
> PM me who they are and I’ll contact them for you and arrange a time for them to call you with your consent (they might not allow it) or you can go to any library, set up an account and email them. Then this issue of a ‘volume less phone’ won’t get in the way. You’re posting on here so look them up and email them. You’re not making any effort to help yourself.
> 
> ...


Near wythenshawe park the drug specialist centre


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

DarkKnight said:


> I’m resisting the urges to lay the Fook into him bro!


.


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

DarkKnight said:


> Absolutely spot on. Look back through this thread you’ll see I said something similar
> 
> All this pussy footing around him isn’t helping. He’s a fookin idiot tbh
> 
> ...


.


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

Jackoffblades said:


> Fookin idiot lol eeeeergh **** off!!!! Trying my hardest mate


No you’re not though. You need to get a grip lad

The fact you’ve focused on my post more than the offer from psevens to help you speaks volumes tbh

Attention seeking


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

DarkKnight said:


> No you’re not though. You need to get a grip lad
> 
> The fact you’ve focused on my post more than the offer from psevens to help you speaks volumes tbh
> 
> Attention seeking


😂


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

Jackoffblades said:


> 😂


It is funny isn’t it.

You know what will be even more funny……when you shit your liver out on the park bench you’ll be kippin on once ya been kicked out ya gaff

😂😂😂


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

DarkKnight said:


> It is funny isn’t it.
> 
> You know what will be even more funny……when you shit your liver out on the park bench you’ll be kippin on once ya been kicked out ya gaff
> 
> 😂😂😂


It won’t be be funny at all and it’s understand where your coming from


----------



## BigPinkShrimp (Aug 29, 2021)

Jackoffblades said:


> How did it come to this *I had so
> Much potential in me.* At the same time getting to those biggest lift has caused this I think being so strict. I think it tired me out mentally more than physically. As slipknot song all out out life says it’s going to be a while till I really feel alright


just think about what I have highlighted… “you HAD so much potential”?? You STILL have that potential! You’ve always had it and always will! This is just a rough patch your going through.
But regardless of how your feeling right now, the sun will rise again tomorrow and it’s a new day, another 24 hours that you are in control of. You have so much more going for you than what you realise right now. We have all been through bad times, everyone on this forum and that you know has. 
but we get through them and so will you.

why dnot you try and write down your goals? Short term on a weekly basis and long term.
This week start finding a way to sort that door out, start making an effort to get into a routine for work and for working out. Set aside dedicated time for all of your tasks. 
long term will be some personal lifts at the gym for example or to not skip and days work for the next month or whatever suits your needs.

get it written down and stick it on the fridge! Every day read through them. Set an alarm to wake up at the same time and start going through your daily goals step my step.

as you cantick off the tasks yoive done just seeing it visually can help you.

seek professional help for your addiction, it’s nothing to be ashamed of, remember that! We ALL have our vices, but your not alone. Many people have been through the exact same as you are and you’d be amazed how supporting strangers can be. Just look at the people replying here for a perfect example! I don’t know you beyond name on a screen but I genuinely care for you. I want you to get better for nothing more than to know that your getting back on track!

get some sleep, set your alarm, set out your goals, plan your day and tomorrow start ticking off them little tasks you have. The main thing is though….

DONT GIVE UP! You are the person in control of your destiny, quite literally anything is possible, you can choose your future! ❤


----------



## BigPinkShrimp (Aug 29, 2021)

PSevens2017 said:


> I’ve had to edit most of my posts as I’ve laid into him and then deleted it.
> 
> Olive branch is there for him. I’ve given him options….. we’ll see if he takes them up…. certainly won’t be telling him I’m behind him. That is defo something that would sober him up (nobrohomo)


I totally agree with you, I’m hoping he sorts himself out he just needs to realise the difference between where he is right now and what rock bottom is. If he realises that then hopefully he will see that this is merely a rough patch and not the end!
I see it from all sides, we’ve all been through shit it’s just how you deal with it. I hope he takes you up on your offer! If he makes them first steps for himself then it will be so much easier. He will realise that he is just being self destructive, I don’t want to see him keep going down this route and actually end up in the place where he ‘thinks’ he is now. There’s a big difference between what he has now and what rock bottom is…


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

The lad just needs a reality check at this point. A good fookin right hook would probs do the trick


----------



## BigPinkShrimp (Aug 29, 2021)

Jackoffblades said:


> It won’t be be funny at all and it’s understand where your coming from


Have you messaged @PSevens2017 yet Jack? He sounds like he can definitely get you on the right track with who you need to speak to and to get the help you need


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

BigPinkShrimp said:


> Have you messaged @PSevens2017 yet Jack? He sounds like he can definitely get you on the right track with who you need to speak to and to get the help you need


We both already know the answer to that mate

Has he fook


----------



## BigPinkShrimp (Aug 29, 2021)

DarkKnight said:


> We both already know the answer to that mate
> 
> Has he fook


if he isn’t prepared to help himself then it’s kind of a kick in the bollocks to everyone on here who has tried to help him, give advice etc
He’s not the only person with problems but he’s the only one who sits them like this.
I’ll wait and see what he comes back with first, I’ll give him the benefit of the doubt that he’s not just an attention seeker


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

BigPinkShrimp said:


> if he isn’t prepared to help himself then it’s kind of a kick in the bollocks to everyone on here who has tried to help him, give advice etc
> He’s not the only person with problems but he’s the only one who sits them like this.
> I’ll wait and see what he comes back with first, I’ll give him the benefit of the doubt that he’s not just an attention seeker


Nah mate I doubt a lot of what he posted is fully truthful tbh now. @PSevens2017 knows a lot about this kinda thing and has seen right through his BS too. Fook him I say

Little pencil neck piss head is just after some attention. So I will give it to him in the form of verbal abuse for being a whiney little bitch!


----------



## Davemp (Feb 4, 2020)

Mate it’s really sad you won’t accept the help and advice you are being given. @PSevens2017 is trying to help you infact going above and beyond offering his time and knowledge yet again
Accept it or stop posting about it pal


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Davemp said:


> Mate it’s really sad you won’t accept the help and advice you are being given. @PSevens2017 is trying to help you infact going above and beyond offering his time and knowledge yet again
> Accept it or stop posting about it pal


I don’t know what you mean? I’m getting help and getting more help. I was pissed drunk


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

DarkKnight said:


> Nah mate I doubt a lot of what he posted is fully truthful tbh now. @PSevens2017 knows a lot about this kinda thing and has seen right through his BS too. Fook him I say
> 
> Little pencil neck piss head is just after some attention. So I will give it to him in the form of verbal abuse for being a whiney little bitch!


What part is BS?


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

As for wanting attention I’d rather this thread to be deleted as it’s just cringe to me but I don’t how to


----------



## Davemp (Feb 4, 2020)

Have you spoken with @PSsevens2017 ?


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Davemp said:


> Have you spoken with @PSsevens2017 ?


What about?


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Jackoffblades said:


> As for wanting attention I’d rather this thread to be deleted as it’s just cringe to me but I don’t how to


message admin only he can do it and mods. We have no mods so only option


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

gymaddict1986 said:


> message admin only he can do it and mods. We have no mods so only option


Thanks. Not sure how to find admin though


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

@vs-Admin can you delete this post please


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

DarkKnight said:


> No you’re not though. You need to get a grip lad
> 
> The fact you’ve focused on my post more than the offer from psevens to help you speaks volumes tbh
> 
> Attention seeking


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

Jackoffblades said:


> View attachment 212638


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

How are you doing mate? Hope you are well!


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Are you finished with this thread Jack? How are we to know how you are getting on?


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Brian Multigym said:


> Are you finished with this thread Jack? How are we to know how you are getting on?


I’m not getting on I’m getting worse. Yeah I’m finished with this thread I want it deleted


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Jackoffblades said:


> I’m not getting on I’m getting worse. Yeah I’m finished with this thread I want it deleted


OK mate, try and get back on your plan though!


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Brian Multigym said:


> OK mate, try and get back on your plan though!


I’m alright thanks I’d rather die drunk


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Shame you were given some good support and have chosen not to take it.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Jackoffblades said:


> I’m alright thanks I’d rather die drunk


Fair enough but you could be a fit bodybuilder and have a better life in between!!


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

Should have deleted this thread. It’s embarrassing


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Have you joined other forum members on a dry January Jack?


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Started gym again yesterday I’m so sore on my shoulders, chest and triceps. Back, legs and biceps today after work but at home though


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Jackoffblades said:


> Started gym again yesterday I’m so sore on my shoulders, chest and triceps. Back, legs and biceps today after work but at home though


Well done dude


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Jackoffblades said:


> Started gym again yesterday I’m so sore on my shoulders, chest and triceps. Back, legs and biceps today after work but at home though


Good news and well done!


----------

